# Compact Boring Head plans



## ruzzie (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi
I am looking for the construction articles by G.A. Harding on making A compact micrometer boring head that appeared in model engineer in Jun/Jul 1982.
 I have a barely legible copy of part 2 that was in issue 3684 so Im guessing part 1 is in 3682 so if anyone can help with a copy of either or both articles it would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## waynes world (Mar 8, 2013)

why dont you get an online subcription to read the articles your after in the archived mags & maybe print them out as you find them, too easy.


----------



## aarggh (Mar 8, 2013)

An online subscription only gets you back as far as mag 4153 which is late 2001. I don't think it's even available as a back issue, Ebay however has a few copies very cheap such as this one:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Model-Engineer-Magazine-2-15-July-1982-Vol-149-No-3684-/120885785792

cheers, Ian


----------



## gus (Mar 8, 2013)

aarggh said:


> An online subscription only gets you back as far as mag 4153 which is late 2001. I don't think it's even available as a back issue, Ebay however has a few copies very cheap such as this one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Model-Engineer-Magazine-2-15-July-1982-Vol-149-No-3684-/120885785792
> 
> cheers, Ian





Please go into my Boring Head thread. One kind forum member gave a very good link. I built a mini BH using Harold Hall's prints from his book----Milling---A Complete Course. Boring bars came from Arceurotrade.
The dovetail cutters have their own devilish mind.Once mastered,dovetail
milling will be easy.I ruined two cutters.Best to go for bigger DT mills. Cuts cannot be too light as they rub and won't cut.Take deeper cuts.Good Luck and All Success.

Gus Teng.


----------

